# pistol cleaning question



## handgun12345 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, i have a Harrington & Richardson Arms "Automatic" .38 5 shot revolver. I am not an expert on firearms so i came to this forum, the color is black maybe dark blueish with a shine to it, would this have a nickel or chrome plating? i want to clean it with the appropriate cleaning solution, since hoppes is bad for nickel plated guns. please use the photobucket link to the picture. Thanks

[video]http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l490/handgun12345/hr.jpg[/video]


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The finish is called "bluing", it can be any color from a dark blue to nearly black. It is a metal oxide finish and it penetrates the surface of the steel. It is not applied to the surface. You can clean it with any brand of gun cleaner and then wipe down the surface with gun oil leaving only a very slight trace of oil behind.

Bluing is not very effective as an anti-corrosive finish. You will need to keep the gun lightly oiled to remain rust free.

Do not use any sort of abrasive on this finish as you will quickly abrade through the layer of steel that contains the color and will leave the surface bare.

Google "Gun bluing" for more information.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use CLP (cleaning lubricant perservative)

Ive heard both negative and positive things about it, its cheap so Im sticking with it for now at least cause the gun shop owner recommended it


----------



## handgun12345 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great, the gun looks and feels fun, the cylinder has a cool star on it. If the handle were bigger, it would get a "5 star" from me:smt033, it must have been designed for women, it is very small I like it though.Thanks Packard!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

jakeleinen1 said:


> I use CLP (cleaning lubricant perservative)
> 
> Ive heard both negative and positive things about it, its cheap so Im sticking with it for now at least cause the gun shop owner recommended it


CLP is a military approved product. It is probably very good. I have not used it. It is produced to the same military spec as the G96 product (which I have also not used). It is probably cheap because huge quantities are being used by the military and it brings down the cost to produce.

Also: U.S. Army Gives G96 Synthetic Gun Oil its Seal of Approval | PRLog

For those that are interested here is the Government Specs on the CLP. It is meant for field cleaning and lubricating. Use with adequate ventilation.

http://www.g96.com/MIL-PRF-63460E_AMENDMENT-2.pdf

The pertinent stuff is near the end of the document (page 14).


----------

